# Need help, getting fed up!



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

i started my tank last week and used ADA amazonia soil and can only regret ever getting it. my water has been cloudy ever since start up and i have several different methods to try and get rid of it, including three 100% water changes. Any help would be appreciated.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jam you filter full of filter floss and add some Accu-Clear, if that doesn't work you may need to run a UV sterilizer temporarily


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with neven, when we set up our 30G community tank we had the same problem. We added a extra filter and just packed both filters with filter floss and on day 2 did 50% water change, a good rinse of the floss. By the next day it had pretty much cleared up.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I just added ada to my tank. I did 50% water changes everyday (no fauna) and also added Zeocarb to my filter. Filter floss helps too. 

You said you are doing 100% water changes? Are you pouring water directly over the substrate? That will cloud it up again.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I fill my tank, I trickle the water in, or put a dish inside and fill pour over the dish. Mine cleared up after 3 hours and has stayed crystal clear ever since. Florabase, Eco-complete and ADA AS will all cloud the water if you pour directly on the substrate.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> jam you filter full of filter floss and add some Accu-Clear, if that doesn't work you may need to run a UV sterilizer temporarily


I agree , filter floss works great.cram a a/c HOB filter, filled with it and works like a charm.:bigsmile:
Still trying to wrap my head around how a uv sterilizer is going to help tho...in this case.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Still trying to wrap my head around how a uv sterilizer is going to help tho...in this case.


The ADA is full of nutrients, so in this case, there may be microscopic algae.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The ADA is full of nutrients, so in this case, there may be microscopic algae.


I doubt it's algae but I can take a picture and video to show you guys! Thanks for the advice so far!

All the best,
Stefan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Might also be a bacteria bloom if it's not clearing, but it's hard to know without a pic. Water in a white bowl will tell you.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Does appear to be a bacteria bloom based upon the available information. Ada does release ammonia and bacteria does feed in ammonia. It has been only a week's time, I know of some members using ada who has run their tanks awhile before the cloudiness is gone. 

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's a bacterial bloom, 24 hours with a UV will do wonders.....or a complete blackout.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

even if the cloudy water isn't algae, it could be bacteria which is why i suggested running a UV sterilizer on the tank for a while. Even if you dont own one, a friend might. It definately beats using antibiotics on the tank.

as i said, accu clear will solve the problem if it is just disturbed sediment mucking up the water


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

Here are two pictures, the movie is coming up


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

definitely a bacteria bloom. Almost looks as bad as when my son poured a whole bottle of white acrylic paint into my fish tank...

You can still try accu clear to see if it reduces it, but it wont do much most likely. If you dont have the UV sterilizer, try to see if someone will loan you one through the classifieds (if no bites, offer to buy a new bulb for them)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How do u do your water changes?


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

before i did them with a bucket but now i bought a sink siphon, so it a lot easier on me.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If the colour rendering, that's green water. It looks like there are no plants in there? Are you leaving the light on with nothing planted in there? That'll cause a green water situation for sure. Black out or UV.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

In my opinion it looks like it is just murky water. When my water looked like that I used my Magnum Filter using a micron filter cartridge and dosed it with Accu clear or clear fast.(whatever I had at the time) It took several hours to clear up but has been crystal clear since. You do as others have suggested and empty tank and fill up slowly as to not disturb the substrate. It may or may not work. Good luck with this situation. It is frustrating I know.We all want pristine water in our tanks. Just remember it will come in due time.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So, Kid ....how did it work out for you ? Did the 110 ac and floss I lent ya do the trick


----------

